# conectar mezclador y PC



## beleza (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola!!!!

Para empezar decir que esta de PM este foro!!!  no lo conocia!

Bueno decir que tengo un bar, donde pinchan bastantes DJ-s. Quiero grabar las sesiones que hacen, pero no tengo conectado el mezclador con el PC. Soy nuevo en esto (controlo los ordenadores, el tema de conexion no lo suficiente), y quisiera que me explicaseis un poco como lo puedo hacer.

Bueno muchas gracias!!!!

saludos + gracias!!!


----------



## beleza (Abr 20, 2007)

hola otra vez!!!

Se me ha olvidado comentar que el mezclador es un RODEC. 

Saludos + Gracias!


----------



## Dano (Abr 21, 2007)

Lo mejor sería que colocaras el modelo exacto del mixer y alguna foto.

Casi todos los mixer del mercado tienen salida "BOOTH" si tu no la estás usando allí podrías tener una salida hacia el PC.

Saludos


----------



## javaboy (Abr 21, 2007)

hola yo soy dj de discotecas y en la mixer normalmente bienen salidas de REC que es una salida con poco volumen para qe no se sature de ai puedes poner un conector de 2 RCA a pin Jack para coenctar ala pc y usar un soft para grabar.
como Musick Maker, Cool Edit, Sound Forg, etc

no importa que tan patito normalmente biene esas salidas aparte la de boot
y te la recomiendo esa mejor

saludos y suerte y si tienes el modelo esacto normalmente bienen en la etiqueta blanca abajo o por atras.

Saludos


----------

